

Bass Guitar Preamp Design [pdf] - lifeondave
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BygxsNKAEwEWVUFYMk8xWEtCYmc

======
69_years_and
Its nice to see an in depth report on the design of an analogue device in a
world cluttered with binary. Wow slew rate, common mode rejection, clipping
and the like, love those terms. It also shows that in spite of the digital
revolution its still very much an analogue world we live in and experience.

~~~
jacquesm
That analogue world we live in is the macroscopic manifestation of a lot of
quantized stuff underneath. It's just that the steps are (a lot) smaller!

~~~
69_years_and
LOL - yes, you are quite right, I wondered even as I commented (or it may have
been slightly after posting) about the digital-ness of ones own DNA that has
provided a way for one to evolve to the point we can appreciate (and build) a
bass guitar and the pre-amplifiers to go with it. Yes, thanks. Still it was
nice to see some circuitry with resistors, capacitors and opp amps, and to
read a little about the design.

------
rdtsc
I am not a musician and don't know much about analog circuits but one thing I
could tell is that it was a work of love. Someone has to be really passionate
about the topic to write and share that. I admire that.

------
sfgc
Cool document! Looks like a lot to take in. I really want to understand more
about this side of instrument building so this kind of thing is much
appreciated. I will share out with my bass building friends!

FYI, doesn't seem to open in Chrome? Maybe it's just me. Worked find in FF and
IE.

------
decktech
I'm a little confused about the Final schematic. There are unlabeled wires
floating around, and even after reading the whole document I'm confused as to
where exactly the EQ modules fit into the design. Can anyone shed some light
on how these pieces fit together?

~~~
bartekko
If you look on the previous page, it is the same schematic with everything
connected.

------
ArkyBeagle
TLO7x? Really? There are better opamps out there.

~~~
arms
Such as?

~~~
zik
This article has a nice shoot-out between opamps:

[http://www.cycfi.com/projects/six-pack/op-amp-
shootout/](http://www.cycfi.com/projects/six-pack/op-amp-shootout/)

The OPA2209 looks pretty nice - an order of magnitude less noise and two
orders of magnitude less distortion than the TL072.

